# "08 Subject Assignment - TOYS - Due May 5th



## MissMia

*TOYS!* 

We all have them. Get creative and bring out your inner child. Show us your toys! 

Everyone is encouraged to participate. Please post new photos for this assignment only.


----------



## Jon0807

No matter how many times I've moved, these two things have always come with me.  The rubber duckie is actually not the original.  My ex wife threw my other out because she didn't believe me when I told her how much it meant to me, so I threw her out.  But not before she got me this  current one.


----------



## Big Bully

Oh how sad, she threw out your rubber duckie!
But at least she got you a new one.


----------



## MissMia

Jon0807 said:


> No matter how many times I've moved, these two things have always come with me. The rubber duckie is actually not the original. My ex wife threw my other out because she didn't believe me when I told her how much it meant to me, so I threw her out. But not before she got me this current one.


 
I would have kicked her to the curb too!  Thanks for sharing your toys.


----------



## Big Bully

This is my hubby's new "toy", to make his other toy have more power! *Tim Taylor grunt*


----------



## MissMia

BB- I bet hubby is thrilled to have his new toy! Thanks for posting.


----------



## Jon0807

Oooooo turbo


----------



## kundalini

This could so easily turn into a *NSFW* thread.

Everybody...... behave.


----------



## 3.14

Here is a shot of one of my favorite matchbox cars.


----------



## MissMia

3.14 said:


> Here is a shot of one of my favorite matchbox cars.


 
I like this shot! Thanks for sharing.


----------



## Big Bully

kundalini said:


> This could so easily turn into a *NSFW* thread.
> 
> Everybody...... behave.


 

Hey only you would think of that... but now that you mentioned it... lmao... just kidding.


----------



## Big Bully

Jon0807 said:


> Oooooo turbo


 

Yep it is a big one too... That wheel that you see is 2.8 inches in diameter!!!


----------



## Phranquey

The turbo looks great, but the rest of the toy could use some work...


----------



## Big Bully

Phranquey said:


> The turbo looks great, but the rest of the toy could use some work...


 

Oh believe me, it is going to get some work, that is his baby! I think we have at least $10,000 under the hood of that beast.


----------



## kundalini

Okay, I'll play. A bit of history. All my siblings and my parents have BMW's Z3 or Z4's. This past X-mas I was given this so I wouldn't be left out.






But to me a car gets you from point A to point B.


----------



## MissMia

Kundalini -I'd kill to have a Z8 in real life! Nice work on the photo too.


----------



## Phranquey

> Oh believe me, it is going to get some work, that is his baby! I think we have at least $10,000 under the hood of that beast.


 
That looks like fun.


Since we are also looking at "big boy" toys....Here is my fun. Nothing brings out the kid like whupping on a $150,000 supercar in a streetfight...:mrgreen:

Completely custom 1998 Yamaha V-Max. Started life as a 1200cc V-4, but has been bored out to 1500cc, and about the only thing that hasn't been touched is the frame. Now puts down about 185 ponies at the rear wheel (apprx. 220 crank HP), which doesn't sound like much, but consider it only weighs about 490lbs. She'll run mid 9's on a nice, cool day with low humidity. If you can launch it correctly, it'll hit 60 in about 2.2 to 2.4 seconds.  This is the Hemi 'Cuda of the motorcycle world.  There are some modern crotch rockets that'll keep up these days, but pure muscle is just more fun!!!!


----------



## MissMia

This is hubby's toy, but I photographed it!


----------



## Parago

kundalini said:


> This could so easily turn into a *NSFW* thread.
> 
> Everybody...... behave.



I was totally thinking the same thing.. still trying to figure out how to come up with something 'safe'. :blushing:


----------



## Parago

Parago said:


> I was totally thinking the same thing.. still trying to figure out how to come up with something 'safe'. :blushing:



..but then I saw my daughter's favorite bath toy and thought it might be much easier to do something with it. :mrgreen:


----------



## rom4n301

A lil sailboat that i found layin around my house


----------



## Dioboleque

My favorite toy... :sillysmi:


----------



## archer379

here is my favorite toy


----------



## crh428

An old mouse...


----------



## crh428

I just noticed the tag sticking out of the back.... DAMMIT!!!!


----------



## mattlacey

One of our usual bed time companions, also the recent (accidental) recipient of a good 60C trip through the washing machine!
Just sat him on the shelf in the sunlight, everything has a good golden glow right now.






Could probably crop it but I kinda like the dark patch


----------



## AVAWRX

my toys


----------



## Mullen

Phranquey said:


> pure muscle is just more fun!!!!


Amen, brother. :mrgreen:


My toy, a '70 Chevelle Malibu 350/350TH. It hasn't been moved in a while, but it's my "rat rod" muscle car project. I plan on getting it back to a drivable state soon.


----------



## Intoashes

AVAWRX said:


> my toys



Yay! another suby owner. I love the diecast bugeye!!!


----------



## kelley_french

here are some toys I found laying around!


----------



## jtpro1

I have some more ideas that I'm going to post in the next couple of days. Here is my daughter sleeping with her toys. I just walked in tonight to check on her and this is what I saw.


----------



## bazza

Got these in the sand pit before my kids buried them..


----------



## bikefreax

Heres another subie toy. I have done a complete VF39 turbo swap.


----------



## AVAWRX

^ i like


----------



## bikefreax

Yea I do to. It my daily driver and like I said it has the upgraded turbo and stuff. Basically it's an STI in a wagon.


----------



## Varuna

I'm obsessed with Minis, new and old. Still trying to get a full-size one, though !


----------



## skier66




----------



## Big Bully

Well here is another submission with actual toys.


----------



## Mullen




----------



## gravy

I took this as part of a painting w/ light assignment, but it is most definitely my favorite toy...


----------



## penodr

Hello all,

I have recently found this forum and have started to look around. I saw this thread and decided to post a "toy" picture. It's my daughter's new bike and she is loving every minute of the time she spends on it. Anyway, hope you guys enjoy the photo.

Dave


----------



## GraphiXimage




----------



## Dioboleque

Not exactly creative, but...

My sis gave me this for xmas back when Castaway came out...





and...

This past Feb I went to the State Fair and the first thing I did was play skee ball and I won this on my first try! :sillysmi:


----------



## dklod

Varuna said:


> I'm obsessed with Minis, new and old. Still trying to get a full-size one, though !


 My wifey wants one too....over $50k here though for the loaded version..


----------



## JeromeMorrow

Was out on a walk for mother's day with the family and my dad found another piece of metal he just had to bring home. He loves things like this, closest thing to a toy for him...


----------



## totalmajor




----------



## Vinnie90




----------



## jerry 1 a b

Phranquey said:


> That looks like fun.
> 
> 
> Since we are also looking at "big boy" toys....Here is my fun. Nothing brings out the kid like whupping on a $150,000 supercar in a streetfight...:mrgreen:
> 
> Completely custom 1998 Yamaha V-Max. Started life as a 1200cc V-4, but has been bored out to 1500cc, and about the only thing that hasn't been touched is the frame. Now puts down about 185 ponies at the rear wheel (apprx. 220 crank HP), which doesn't sound like much, but consider it only weighs about 490lbs. She'll run mid 9's on a nice, cool day with low humidity. If you can launch it correctly, it'll hit 60 in about 2.2 to 2.4 seconds. This is the Hemi 'Cuda of the motorcycle world. There are some modern crotch rockets that'll keep up these days, but pure muscle is just more fun!!!!


 

Here's my 99 V-max not modded nearly as much as yours.  By the way, did you put yours on a diet?  Mine weighs a tad over 600 lbs.






Unfortunately, I just sold the V-max to my dad.  Fortunately, he hasn't paid me yet, nor does he have a place to park it! :mrgreen:











^^^  Oh yeah, another suby for those paying attention.


----------



## jerry 1 a b

AVAWRX said:


> my toys


 
Nice!  Now I have to go climb in the attic when I get home from work.  When I first bought my WRX (March 02) I scowered eBay for toys.  My friends all thought I was wierd.  Then, everytime I went to Wal-mart or Toys'R'Us, my now ex thought something was wrong with me since I could not keep from buying one if I didn't already have it.  "I'm buying it for your son" only worked once. :mrgreen:


----------



## lockwood81

Big Bully said:


>


 
That cracks me up. Nice.


----------



## Big Bully

lockwood81 said:


> That cracks me up. Nice.


 

Thank you so much! 
The stuffed animals represent my kids. My son Ryan, his nick name is Ryano, and Keagan has the nickname of Monkey. Both of the boys are in love with cars, trucks and monster trucks. The picture just came to me one day when I was watching them play.


----------



## lessthan3.

the only toy i have


----------



## jerry 1 a b

^^^ Not trying to change the subject, but are those factory wheels powder coated pink?


----------



## Phranquey

> Here's my 99 V-max not modded nearly as much as yours. By the way, did you put yours on a diet? Mine weighs a tad over 600 lbs.


 
Mine went on a severe diet. Just pulling the stock carbs, intake manifold, & V-boost hardware probably saved about 25lbs alone, plus the lighter rims & tires, exhaust, etc.


----------



## lessthan3.

jerry 1 a b said:


> ^^^ Not trying to change the subject, but are those factory wheels powder coated pink?


 

yea, they were stock wheels painted pink 

i dont have those anymore, i just got a new set of wheels last week


----------



## jerry 1 a b

Phranquey said:


> Mine went on a severe diet. Just pulling the stock carbs, intake manifold, & V-boost hardware probably saved about 25lbs alone, plus the lighter rims & tires, exhaust, etc.





lessthan3. said:


> yea, they were stock wheels painted pink
> 
> i dont have those anymore, i just got a new set of wheels last week



Right on!


----------



## Rock

Not my toys but toys none the less....


----------



## WayneS

Thought that was the leash for walking the Rotty! 



JeromeMorrow said:


> Was out on a walk for mother's day with the family and my dad found another piece of metal he just had to bring home. He loves things like this, closest thing to a toy for him...


----------



## visualpoetry

Nice work, AVAWRX. Love them.


----------



## johngpt

Working on an old 'toy,' a 1988 Honda CBR Hurricane. It's my son's toy, his first motorcycle. I'm cleaning up his brakes. I'd set up the camera on tripod, shutter delay, back in 2005.


----------



## johngpt

Bionicles were a favorite toy of younger son. Here's one in a science project fabricated by the older son.


----------



## AdrianBetti




----------



## johngpt

Ah, the 1911 looking pieces from your 'Reflections' post!


----------



## AdrianBetti

johngpt said:


> Ah, the 1911 looking pieces from your 'Reflections' post!


 
Hehe, actually the one in the Reflections post is a Springfield TRP operator with TLR-2, the one pictured above is my buddies Springfield TGO custom. Actually you can kind of see it in the image above.


----------



## jerry 1 a b

Honda Hurricane!  1911!  Not to mention the V-max and various Subarus in this thread....  It seems that several of us share our taste in toys as well as photography.

Well, you've brought it out of me.


----------



## johngpt

My son wanted watermelon last night. So he cut some.


----------



## mack1time

A few NERF guns


----------



## Zach

Mullen, nice project car!

Here's my '70 Chevelle...


----------



## SimplyEuphoric

Great shots everyone.  I'll have to take some photo's of my saddle tomorrow, its been my toy since I was 11.


----------



## Gazman

A couple of my litlle girls favourite bathtime toys.


----------



## johngpt

Gazman, how is the toy in your second shot suspended in the tub? The dripping water makes it appear as if it were just lifted from the water, yet nothing is visible to hold it there?


----------



## Battou

johngpt said:


> My son wanted watermelon last night. So he cut some.




Is he left handed?



johngpt said:


> Gazman, how is the toy in your second shot suspended in the tub? The dripping water makes it appear as if it were just lifted from the water, yet nothing is visible to hold it there?



It would appear to be fixed to the wall or tubwall.


----------



## johngpt

Yep, he's a southpaw.

They'd never let him into samurai school.


----------



## Battou

johngpt said:


> Yep, he's a southpaw.
> 
> They'd never let him into samurai school.



Musashi Miyamoto was left handed but....anywho I just wanted to know.


----------



## Gazman

johngpt said:


> Gazman, how is the toy in your second shot suspended in the tub? The dripping water makes it appear as if it were just lifted from the water, yet nothing is visible to hold it there?


 
It actually has 3 suction cups on the reverse, and sticks to the side of the tub. Then the child (and me  ) fills the toy up to do various things


----------



## johngpt

Gazman said:


> It actually has 3 suction cups on the reverse, and sticks to the side of the tub. Then the child (and me  ) fills the toy up to do various things


I'd wondered if that was it, but I didn't think the suction cup method would hold the weight of the water very well. Thanks.


----------



## johngpt

Battou said:


> Musashi Miyamoto was left handed



Interesting. I didn't remember that from my readings about him. In our training it had been mentioned that swords were always worn for right handed drawing, and that Japanese society at that time was quite conformist. If one were naturally left handed, that had to be sublimated.

In our training in bujinkan budo taijutsu (formerly ninpo taijutsu), we tried to use that to our advantage, and train with the opposite handed-ness for the element of surprise.


----------



## MissMia

Cool new additions everyone!


----------



## Battou

johngpt said:


> Interesting. I didn't remember that from my readings about him. In our training it had been mentioned that swords were always worn for right handed drawing, and that Japanese society at that time was quite conformist. If one were naturally left handed, that had to be sublimated.
> 
> In our training in bujinkan budo taijutsu (formerly ninpo taijutsu), we tried to use that to our advantage, and train with the opposite handed-ness for the element of surprise.



I remember reading that somewhere, but I can't remember off hand where.

Anyways, We derailed this enough with that conversation, that said I'll drop a picture and see my way out into the rest of the forum

The kids jubjub plushie, they have had this thing for years, it's like sacred to them.....it's just a McDonalds toy :lmao:


----------



## MissMia

I like that shot Battou! Thanks for contributing to the thread.


----------



## Kimberly81

Nothing cooler than a rubix cube


----------



## johngpt

Kimberly81 said:


> Nothing cooler than a rubix cube


I like the b+w version better. The tonal range is more prominent. Nice job converting. Looks like you straight desaturated? Neither the red, green, nor blue channels appear to predominate. And I like how you evened out the background tone. Good stuff Maynard!


----------



## Kimberly81

johngpt said:


> I like the b+w version better. The tonal range is more prominent. Nice job converting. Looks like you straight desaturated? Neither the red, green, nor blue channels appear to predominate. And I like how you evened out the background tone. Good stuff Maynard!



Thanks for the compliment  I actually shot this one in black and white instead of converting it in post process.  And I shot it on printer paper lol, I wanted a white background and nothing is whiter than paper.


----------



## MissMia

Kimberly81 - I also prefer the B&W one. Nicely done.


----------



## Gazman

One of my little girls favourite toys, and my new favourite toy.


----------



## johngpt

Kimberly81 said:


> Thanks for the compliment  I actually shot this one in black and white instead of converting it in post process.  And I shot it on printer paper lol, I wanted a white background and nothing is whiter than paper.



Shot it on printer paper????       I is confused.


----------



## johngpt

Gazman said:


> One of my little girls favourite toys, and my new favourite toy.


Nice shot.

Favourite rather than favorite. And I see backwards 400D in the reflection. Are you somewhere in the UK?


----------



## Gazman

Yes, Yorkshire.  

And i did spell it favourite didn`t i?  

I`m new to all this, do canon not do the 400d outside of UK?


----------



## johngpt

Gazman said:


> Yes, Yorkshire.
> 
> And i did spell it favourite didn`t i?
> 
> I`m new to all this, do canon not do the 400d outside of UK?


I wish Canon were consistent in its nomenclature. Here in the US, the 400D (I believe) is called the XTi, and now the newer 450D, I believe is the XSi, both designations needing 'Digital Rebel' in the name. I'm guessing it's because Canon years ago had marketed their film cameras here under the 'Rebel' designation and wanted to retain that consumer base.

The European nomenclature is much more logical. I get a couple photography magazines from the UK, and I'm consistently confused trying to translate their comments on the Canons to what's marketed over here.   :mrgreen:


----------



## Gazman

ahhh, i hear people mention the xTi all the time, never knew what model it was


----------



## zandman

here's mine, well, not really a toy that i usually use but it's all good, i'll post my REAL toy later, need to take a good photo of it, =]


----------



## zandman




----------



## dangergoinoff




----------



## janetm1000

yay! my first assignment entry! my dog's favorite toys, with said dog in the background. white balance is a bit off, but i havent figured out how to adjust that yet (on the camera, i mean...)


----------



## Big Bully

How cute! Your dog looks like he wants to come and snatch the toys away from you!


----------



## janetm1000

haha yeah! she (female ) was so tempted! especially with the tennis ball, she thought it was time for "fetch"! it took me a bit to get her to stay there and not "inch" closer! lol!


----------

